# WTB Western Homesteader ajeep JKU mount



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I’m looking for the complete truck side mount and harness for a western Homesteader to go on a 2007 Jeep Wrangler JKU. Closer to MD the better.


----------

